# What site do you use to order prints from for your clients?



## deannamb (Sep 17, 2010)

I have recently decided to switch over from selling photo CDs (I know, I know)to providing prints. 

I'm only familiar with mpix.com. 
Is there a website that is more friendly to the photographer selling prints to a client and looking to make profit, obviously?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you looked at Mastercolor?

-Pete


----------



## deannamb (Sep 17, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> Have you looked at Mastercolor?
> 
> -Pete



I haven't, but I will now.


----------



## DC-Photog (Sep 19, 2010)

Smugmug hands down offers the best galleries and print sales tools. I've been using it since 2006. Lots of customization options. I even host all of my web portfolio images in galleries and direct RSS feeds to my web site.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Photography Shopping Cart | Online Proofing | Photo Cart - Pictures Pro


----------



## molsen (Sep 22, 2010)

Mpix.com - Home

Their prints are perfect every time.  Let them correct the photos before they print them... they always do a perfect job because they use monitors that are calibrated to their printers.


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2010)

I use all 3 of the Millers outlets:

Millerslab.com (pro, application required)
MpixPro.com (pro, application required)
Mpix.com (consumer)

Mpix is about as photographer friendly as it gets..

I also use....:

hhcolorlab.com (pro, application required)
whcc.com (pro, application required)
DigitalArts.net
NorthLightColor.com
WestCoastImaging.com


----------

